# Looking for an external soundcard



## Wull (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi.

I have a Calibrated Behringer ECM8000 Mic on order , I now need an external sound card as I seem to be picking up distortion on my PC's SC when carrying out an SC cal..

Can anyone recommend me a good one please.

Are these any good? http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/UFO202.aspx


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Will, I don't run rew but I see many use the Behringer with good results, Good luck... 
http://www.behringer.com/EN/Category/Recording.aspx?s=R200


----------



## Wull (Apr 7, 2010)

tcarcio said:


> Hi Will, I don't run rew but I see many use the Behringer with good results, Good luck...
> http://www.behringer.com/EN/Category/Recording.aspx?s=R200


Cheers TC, yeah that's what I was thinking as well. And for the money it's worth a go! :T


----------



## Wull (Apr 7, 2010)

OK, taking this further. I see the Tascam US-122 is popular also. Can any one tell me the correct lead that is required to carrying out the SC Cal file?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey Will,

A typical RCA to 1/4” cable is what you need, although in reality the US122 has virtually ruler-flat response and doesn’t need a calibration file generated.

You might also check the REW Soundcard Database sticky thread for other options.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Wull (Apr 7, 2010)

Cheers Wayne. Well that makes the Tascam even more appealing. 

I will check the database first before taking this further..:T


----------



## Wull (Apr 7, 2010)

Had a look at the Sticky's I it didn't get the answer I was looking for really.


Basically I would like to keep things simple and the cost down. So I am searching round for the best deal I can get. There seems to be 2 different TASCAM 122 models, the US-122 model or the US-122MK II.

Would the US-122 do the same job as the US-122 MK II for REW.

I am running windows 7


Then there is the ART USB dual pre, how would this fare against the TASCAM??

I like the idea of not having to my a Cal file, it's just one thing less to worry about.


Sorry if this has been asked many times before, but I have searched for answers to no avail..


( not forgetting this is to be used with the ECM8000 Mic)

Thanks


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The MKII is the latest version. Don’t know what’s different, but it won’t be anything that relates to REW. Just make sure it’s compatible with your operating system. Never a bad idea to Google for some on-line reviews.  This post give some tips on what to look for in those reviews.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Wull (Apr 7, 2010)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> The MKII is the latest version. Don’t know what’s different, but it won’t be anything that relates to REW. Just make sure it’s compatible with your operating system. Never a bad idea to Google for some on-line reviews.  This post give some tips on what to look for in those reviews.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne



Cheers Wayne. I have actually managed to pick up a used ART usb dual pre for less than half the price of a new Tascam.

Time to get some leads organised!!!

p.s

Sorry to all if I seem to have been cross posting......


----------



## itallushrt (Mar 27, 2012)

Am I missing something? 

I found this thread because I am looking for an external USB sound card recommendation for use with a laptop, ART preamp and REW. Judging by the OP's last post it seems that an external sound card is not needed now that he has the ART. ??? I've looked at the wiring diagrams in the REW Cabling and Connection Basics thread at least 10 times and see no way around an external sound card with line out on _most_ laptops. 

Help!


----------



## Wull (Apr 7, 2010)

itallushrt said:


> Am I missing something?
> 
> I found this thread because I am looking for an external USB sound card recommendation for use with a laptop, ART preamp and REW. Judging by the OP's last post it seems that an external sound card is not needed now that he has the ART. ??? I've looked at the wiring diagrams in the REW Cabling and Connection Basics thread at least 10 times and see no way around an external sound card with line out on _most_ laptops.
> 
> Help!




The ART acts a a sound card and Mic amp, it connects to a laptop via USB


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey itallushrt,

The connection scheme for a combo pre-amp/soundcard is shown in the last diagram of the REW Cabling and Connection Basics post.

P.S. - Welcome to the Forum!

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## itallushrt (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks Will and Wayne! 

I'm squared away now...kinda. Think something might be wrong with the ART as I'm only getting sound out of one channel. Even when I loop it. Ditto when using a TRS to RCA cable to connect to an analog input on my AVR. Always something! 

Now I need to figure out using REW to make the most of my room. Definitely having low freq sub probs and want to improve it.


----------



## Wull (Apr 7, 2010)

What happens when you feed the input signal to the Side the output is not working on the ART?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

itallushrt said:


> Ditto when using a TRS to RCA cable to connect to an analog input on my AVR.


TRS to RCA? Do they even make such a thing? TS to RCA is what you want...

Regards, 
Wayne


----------

